# NEC Classic Car Show 2012



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Any DW'ers there?

Any project & restoration cars there?

Spotted a few manufactures inc AG, Megs Dodo.

My Alfa Spider is on the AROC stand 





































I'm there tomorrow so pop by if you get 5.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice looking car :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Was there yesterday  legs are aching from all the walking, didn't really have any idea how big it was going to be, I'm sure we must have missed loads. Did see yours though 
Angelwax have got some good offers on if you get chance to pop along to them, I got wax, wheel sealant + 6 bottles of products for £40, after that HWMBO said no more so didn't really look at what the other manufacturers had on offer.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

It's a great show

I was there for set up on Thursday, on stand all day Friday & will be back there all day tomorrow


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

I wasnt there but my mate had his E36 M3 on the Megs stand.


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

I had my 205 CTI on the Peugeot Sport Club UK stand.









Robert


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Cool 

Me with my car:-










Drove home hood down in 2.5 degrees just after this was taken:-


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Thug Pug said:


> I had my 205 CTI on the Peugeot Sport Club UK stand.


Knew the owner of this had to be on here 



Squadrone Rosso said:


> Drove home hood down in 2.5 degrees just after this was taken:-


haha you're brave, I was turning the climate control up on the way home


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Natalie said:


> haha you're brave, I was turning the climate control up on the way home


More stupid than brave:lol:

In all seriousness, we only use the hood if we get caught in rain:car:


----------

